# Twin Turbo'd Z31, I though I heard....



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I though I heard of someone twin turboing a Z31.?. If anyone has any info on this I would like to know or see it. I am especially intrested in the exhaust set up. Will the exhaust from a Z32 NA fit on a Z31, and will a turbo set up from a Z32 fit on eather side of a Z31? I thought I heard that someone did this, was wondering.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm sure someone has done a TT swap in a Z31...there might even be pictures floating around here, I'm not to sure. I think it will fit, but I do believe there are some exhaust issues. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Judging by your previous posts, there is no way in hell you'd be able to figure out which way is up, let alone how to put a VG30DE or VG30DETT motor into your Z31.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Noone has documented it or given pics of a complete setup. No the exhaust won't fit, if you would look at pics of both you wouldn't have to ask.


----------



## JTK2iv (May 18, 2006)

Here's your documentation and pics. Anything can be done with a ton of time, a ton of money, and plasma cutter.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

JTK2iv said:


> Here's your documentation and pics. Anything can be done with a ton of time, a ton of money, and plasma cutter.


Images are not documentation. 

The exhaust manifolds will not swap on a VG30E/T, the exhaust from a Z32NA will not work, and a VG30DETT swap would be ridiculously expensive. As for TT'ing a VG30E/T there were a few RARE kits in Japan, but there is no hope in acquiring one. Go single and stay single turbo.


----------



## JTK2iv (May 18, 2006)

JAMESZ said:


> Images are not documentation.
> 
> The exhaust manifolds will not swap on a VG30E/T, the exhaust from a Z32NA will not work, and a VG30DETT swap would be ridiculously expensive. As for TT'ing a VG30E/T there were a few RARE kits in Japan, but there is no hope in acquiring one. Go single and stay single turbo.



Why would you swap exhaust manifolds? Cutom is key! Maybe you're responding to all this thinking about some random guy with a set of craftsman tools doing some swap outs? This isnt a CAI addition to a Civic - that's for sure. a.) and 2.) z31 TT front clips are available just about anywhere. And they are not all too expensive.

Like I said - a plasma cutter, and an ass load of cash, ANYTHING's posible. 'Specially with the front clip. You have everything you need right there to get it in and operable. 

I'd much rather fab that install than throwing in a chevy 350 - THAT'S for sure.

Or, as you say - go single turbo...just be sure its huge, and you have forged internals to hold 18psi.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

JTK2iv said:


> Why would you swap exhaust manifolds? Cutom is key! Maybe you're responding to all this thinking about some random guy with a set of craftsman tools doing some swap outs? This isnt a CAI addition to a Civic - that's for sure. a.) and 2.) z31 TT front clips are available just about anywhere. And they are not all too expensive.
> 
> Like I said - a plasma cutter, and an ass load of cash, ANYTHING's posible. 'Specially with the front clip. You have everything you need right there to get it in and operable.
> 
> ...


Stock internals will hold 18psi...

You can't buy Z31TT clips/there is no such thing.

It takes alot more then a plasma cutter...do you have any idea what it costs to make one off manifolds; or the amount of work with the intake and engine management/wiring it would take to make it work? Also I was replying to the first post (where he asked about the manifolds) which was made way back before you revived this dead thread...


----------

